# Seresto Frontline Advantix Comfortis??? What's working ??



## Twink90 (May 21, 2014)

We live in the country, fleas & ticks are already horrendous this year! I use to rotate between frontline plus & advantix. I quit using frontline as it wasn't working at all on my animals. We do treat our inside & outside dogs. & cats. I've been seeing fleas on my GSD lately so I considered switching. 
Her breeder sent me comfortis to try but her heartworm preventative has ivermectin in it. My research showed that can be bad mixed with comfortis .
I've heard about the Seresto collar. & am curious if this is working? My dog does sleep in our bed & on our furniture. So being safe for her. & us is my concern .


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Started Nexgard this year and so far so good. We used Frontline last year and we had good luck with it too. I like the Nexgard better less messy and it's ingested. No residues. We tried the Bayer brand and I found it a pain because you have to put it in three or four different locations on the back. Frontline was easier as it was all between the shoulder blades. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I am using Advantix but it draws my cats like flies on . . . . They are compelled to lick the adminstration locations and I have to watch like crazy. I would prefer it repelled cats!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Advantage Multi -- it's also a HW preventative. I also spray the backyard with Wondercide (cedar oil).

I've heard very good things about Vectra 3D (available only from vets).

My vet says Comfortis is more effective than Advantage. I've not had any fleas in the house with Advantage Multi though (and I bring home a lot of flea-ridden foster dogs).


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Comfortis works really well on fleas but does not do anything for ticks, I called the company because my dog was also on Heartguard which has Ivermectin in it, company said it was ok to give as long as we were only using the lower dosage forms of Ivermectin like in the monthly heart worm preventives. 
I used comfortis for a couple months last year just long enough to get rid of all the fleas we had. (first time in 20 years I had fleas on my dogs) 
I don't use flea meds during the winter months. 
This year we're trying out the new Nexgard instead of the topicals I used in years past. 
So far seems to be working fine.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Tried to PM you but not accepting PMs. My mom lives in the country in VA near richmond and while all her neighbors are constantly complaining about ticks, etc, she has not found ONE on her dogs--she uses seresto collars. The price is right too and lasts 8 months. She mixes either iverheart or sentinel with it. I got some for free from a drug rep to try and I also really liked them. The 3 month tick collars that are from virbac also work but I am not a fan of amitraz. I used those in GA where there were tons of ticks year round and went from finding 5-6 per dog to 1 maybe total. I don't know how comfortable I am with spinosad (comfortis) these days. I sell it, and lots of it, but try to only put flea allergy dogs on it. There's a new chewable from one of the drug companies that is marketed to last up to 3 mths and work well but I have no experience with it since it's new. Lots of people seem to like the new nexguard too, particularly if you do not want a topical.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've used Advantix for years with no issues and no ticks. My vet recommended the Seresto collars to me last year but after reading the reviews and seeing many people posting about seizures that they think are due to the collars I'm leery of them.

As far as heartworm, which is rare in the northern states where I live, I can use Heartguard for Seger but need to get Jax tested for the mdr1 gene before I give that to her. Always gave Interceptor but I refuse to give her a pill that includes flea pesticide then still have to give her something for tick prevention.


----------



## Twink90 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I did try the comfortis on my girl today. She wouldn't eat this morning & was nauseated. That's finally passed. & she just ate. I always hate trying anything new because you never know if your dog will have a reaction . 
My breeder sent sentinel for me to try with the comfortis. Now im nervous to try anything new now . I am treating my yard with 7 dust so hopefully this will help.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Comfortis can make them sick, it needs to be given with food, 
I hate trying new things too, and refuse to give both flea and heart worm meds together that's why I won't use Trifexis.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

We have a cat that is HIGHLY allergic to topical flee treatments.. So those are out for us. We use nexguard for fleas and heart guard for worms. I always give a full meal as my girl has a sensitive tummy. It is working well.... And we live in Alabama, so.... Those things are EVERYWHERE 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

ugavet2012 said:


> Tried to PM you but not accepting PMs.


I'm glad to see you posting again on the forum, UGAvet! I've missed your posts.


----------

